
Behavioral analytics tackles advanced threats - jpmellojr
https://jpmellojr.blogspot.com/2020/05/how-behavioral-analytics-tackles.html
======
jpmellojr
Advanced attacks can be carried out over months or even years, so security
teams need to act quickly when a foe eventually does tip his hand. One way to
do that is to deploy the powerful combination of user and entity behavioral
analytics with endpoint monitoring, detection, and response.

